# Trade Medio Fondo + $ for Gran Fondo



## Appendage (Dec 28, 2006)

*NEVER MIND. I'd delete this thread but don't know how.*

NEVER MIND. I found someone to trade with. I'd delete thread but I can't figure out how.


----------

